# Dolby / DTS 5.1, 7.1, 9.1, 11.1 encoding



## Oleson M.D. (Feb 3, 2010)

How many bluray movies are discretely encoded in anything above basic 5.1 surround? Very few that I can find. Only one title in my collection is in 7.1.
How about TV broadcasts? Anything above 5.1?

Do the processors just do a matrix / synthetic up scaling to 11.2?


----------



## Oleson M.D. (Feb 3, 2010)

Let me ask another question...what is the advantage (if any) of using the HDMI audio output from the Blu-ray player over the 7.1 analog audio outputs?
This would bypass the DSP of the preamp, but the player has already done whatever processing is needed, correct?
As an audio purist, the less the audio signal is processed, the better the audio quality.

My NAD Preamp has analog pass thru EXT 7.1 as an option, and the new Panny DMP UB900 can handle all the processing needed. But is has an HDMI audio only output. Will this give better sound quality?


----------



## firingmusic (May 30, 2018)

not familiar with such...


----------

